# feeding buns in grow out cage



## nawma (Mar 25, 2013)

Do you free feed babies in growout cages?


----------



## brentr (Mar 25, 2013)

I do.  From weaning to harvest my grow out bunnies get free choice pellets and some grass hay to nibble on.


----------



## nawma (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks brentr. That makes sense.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 26, 2013)

We free feed pellets, alfalfa, grass hay and greens and veggies and in season actual grass, for grow out.


----------



## Citylife (Mar 26, 2013)

Free feeding will help prevent fighting over food.  It seems to keep the peace a bit better.     There is always one who eats more then others.  It is hard to get around when you have 6-12 kits in a cage.  I also give free hay choice to help prevent issues.
Hope this helps
Some bunnies will be ready for butcher a bit sooner then others.


----------

